# curado stuck side plate



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

How the heck do ya get a stuck side plate off? The side plate the brakes are on. I cant even turn the latch like it is froze up . Any way to do it with out breaking the latch ? I have soaked it in kroll and wd with no luck.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

try putting it in a pot of hot water for a bit. then take a rag and a pair of needle nose pliers. put rag over turn key dial and turn with pliers. I had one the other day like that but i set it in the ultra sonic cleaner for about an hour with clr and that did the trick. I'm guessing most dont have a heated ultra sonic cleaner though..


----------



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

*tappin*

try tappin black part with a pocket knife and turn at the same time


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*stuck*

use a hair dryer on it.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys . Will give that a try .


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The hot water trick seems to work really well if you do not have the heated sonic cleaner.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Well the hot water or blow drier didn't work . Guess it's time to get a bigger hammer after it .


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There must be a ton of salt build up on the plate. Try doing it for a little longer, or send the reel in to someone for repair before you break something that is no longer available.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

It shouldnt be salt. When i got the reel used last year I got the side plate off. It was a pain it the butt. When I put it back together I lubed the threads . It has not been fished with since , been sitting in a shelf. was going to take it apart to paint the reel.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

What type of lube did you use?


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

it was a few drops of oil either reel butter or hot sauce


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would send it in so it can be soaked in a ultra sonic cleaner. Next time use some of our grease.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Next time use some of our grease.


Yeah, a drop of oil or grease in with the screw when putting it in prevents this for the most part. They should probably be taken out (maintenance performed) at least a little more often. At least often enough to keep collection of debris from past civilizations accumulating.

-hook


----------

